# Anyone need a Sub Philly/ Delaware county area



## SVTKYLE (Jan 18, 2004)

Just put a new plow on my 03 250 looking for some work? Anyone in the philly/delaware county area looking for help [email protected]


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey,look in the "Networking" area too.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MickiRig1 _
> *Hey,look in the "Networking" area too. *


Put the post in Networking also, might get alittle more action


----------

